# Pick up my first tt tomorrow!



## shaneh (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys and girls, I pick up my mk1 225 coupe tomorrow!
After reading through plenty of threads, I must say what a pleasant bunch you lot are! 
I'd post tomorrow but I imagine I'll be preoccupied!
Should I call Audi about the coil pack recall?

Thanks!
Shane


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Shane, Welcome to the TTF..If you get time, pics next please.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Shane, welcome to the forum


----------



## shaneh (Apr 4, 2011)

As requested 










And after a quick clean...



















It goes without saying how happy I am with it, just want to get stuck in with some clay and get it gleaming!
Wheels are getting ready for a refurb, some curbing and bubbling on one wheel round the valve but ill get round to that.
Oh and some center caps!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Silver's the best colour for a Mk1!

I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Oh no, not another Silver.. :lol: :wink: :wink: Where they sold with a B1G1F. :wink: :wink: Only kidding, looks nice. 
*Hoggy.*


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Oh no, not another Silver.. :lol: :wink: :wink: Where they sold with a B1G1F. :wink: :wink: Only kidding, looks nice.
> *Hoggy.*


7 minutes!

What took so long. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Oh no, not another Silver.. :lol: :wink: :wink: Where they sold with a B1G1F. :wink: :wink: Only kidding, looks nice.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Hoggy.


----------

